# Relative perfomance of a Tyco chassis



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm watching an auction (http://cgi.ebay.com/Tomy-Japan-AFX-Porsche-956-Taka-Q-Mint_W0QQitemZ5996239633QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem) and it got me wondering about the relative performance of various chassis. How would a Tyco chassis like the one in the link perform against a Tomy Turbo, Tomy Super G+, or an X-Traction. I've always assumed that these Tycos are faster than X-Tractions but slower than the Tomys, but I don't have any Tycos like this to use to compare.

As a side note, does anyone have an idea why several people are currently selling these Porsche 956 bodies without windshields? The car in this auction has a windshield but many of the sites have them without.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tyco 440-X2 are faster than and handle (stick) better than a Tomy Turbo, but are slower and don't sitck as good as a Tomy Super G-Plus.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The Tyco X2 is also faster and corners much faster than the xtraction contrary to what JL said when the first told us about them. You will like the Tyco. You don't have to play around with them the way you do with xtractions to have a good running car.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. It makes sense that the cars with the inline motors are all faster than the cars with the pancake motors but I wasn't sure how the various inline motor cars stacked up. Nice to know that the Tycos are better than the Tomy Turbos. I've been swapping my Tomy GTP bodies onto X-Traction chassis for a couple reasons -- less chance of a damaging crash and the generally lower centers of gravity on the GTP bodies help the X-Traction chassis stay on the track better. In a few cases, I had to swap in the JL pullback front axles, wheels and tires to get them to fit under the front fenders but that actually helps lower the chassis closer to the rails for better traction. If I start getting some Tycos, I'll be opening up a new class competitively and the bodies won't swap. It's a slippery slope from there as I'll just have to keep buying more Tycos. I'm sure my wife will understand...


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Back in the late eighties I raced in the M.A.R.A. series in the midwest. They ran Super Stock NASCAR replicas with lexan bodies on ovals and a road course. Everyone ran Tyco 440-X2's, so I decided to give a Tomy Turbo a try for a season. The car definitely had a handling disadvantage. I think I finished 8th overall for the season(I have to go pull my file of race reports).Then they started a "Box Stock" class with stock, hard bodies and slip on silicones. I won all four of the events I entered that year. I also ran a Tomy Turbo in the Illinois HOPRA Box Stock class and won all four events I entered. If you set a Turbo up right you can get a lot of speed out of it. The handling is the tricky part; for instance, on the banked tracks I always ran either without a left front tire(I'd color one on a white rim with a marker) or make a very thin low profile tire out of an "O" ring. Also, the bar magnet "twists" in the frame (the left rear drops, the right rear goes up) because of it's interaction with the magnetic field from the can magnets. If your rules allow it, you can shim the top of the right side on the bar magnet with a piece or two of paper(or clear Scotch tape if your rules don't allow it, wink wink). Also, if it is allowed, glue the guide pin in(in such a way that it "reinforces" the chassis) The is the biggest problem with Turbos, the chassis breaks where the guide pin snaps in.
TK, you need to hook up with the guys who run in the N.I.T.R.O. series there in Illinois. Steve "Maddman" Medanic is a guru when it comes to racing.
Have fun!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Tomy Turbo is the nearly perfect prototype for a box stock magnet car runner chassis. It's uncomplicated, fast enough to challenge any driver, and readily accepts low cost upgrades like slip-on silicones. It also fits almost every AFX body ever made. Tomy got it exactly right by providing a clear cost-performance gradient with their products, Turbos for entry level and Super G+ for their premium performance line. The SRT is a tweaner offering, an upgrade to the Turbo but not quite at the SG+ level. Tyco did a similar thing with the HP7 and 440-X2. That's Marketing 101 done just as it should be done. All slot car manufacturers would be advised to follow Tomy's and Tyco's lead.


----------



## clagster (Apr 5, 2021)

TK Solver said:


> I'm watching an auction (http://cgi.ebay.com/Tomy-Japan-AFX-...5996239633QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem) and it got me wondering about the relative performance of various chassis. How would a Tyco chassis like the one in the link perform against a Tomy Turbo, Tomy Super G+, or an X-Traction. I've always assumed that these Tycos are faster than X-Tractions but slower than the Tomys, but I don't have any Tycos like this to use to compare.
> 
> As a side note, does anyone have an idea why several people are currently selling these Porsche 956 bodies without windshields? The car in this auction has a windshield but many of the sites have them without.


I have 3 cars in plastic cases if you're interested


----------

